# [MOD][CWM]~No Incremental Ringtone~[UVDLJA]



## djintrigue808 (May 25, 2012)

Mod Type:: Mod

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Carrier:: T-Mobile

Requires Root:: Yes

Android Version:: 4.1.1 (JB)

Source:: 







This is a CWM flashable zip of the No Incremental Ringtone Mod SecPhone.apk for Jellybean UVDLJA. This should work on any ROM including Stock with a base of UVDLJA. 

>>>Downloads<<<
MOD_No_Incremental_Ringtone: http://sourceforge.n...JA.zip/download
*md5: 524b6d8c60b3ff93412466cf9a8dfd79

*Developers: You may use this in your ROM IF you credit me for it! No need to ask, this is me giving you permission as long as you abide by my request!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Might want to mention what this does for those who don't know. Also, does this belong in the theme section?

I honestly have no idea what you have here.


----------

